# Good Bye Ms. Frannie



## SMARTY

It is sad news this morning that our member Pat (Miss Paige) lost her beautiful Ms. Frannie last evening. Below are her emails to the HRI Group. Frannie came to Pat as a very senior rescue. Many know her story. As a dog lover I want to thank Pat for her love and devotion to this beautiful creature. Pat's words are in blue.

My beautiful-beloved Frannie quietly went to the Rainbow Bridge tonight. Like the perfect lady she was it was a quiet passing. She ate her dinner-ground turkey-mashed potatoes-barked at the neighbors-got hugs-went outside a few times with Rom and Paige. Then went into my bedroom-laid down on a rug and quietly passed. Miss Paige was in the room with her so she was not alone.

My heart is breaking but at the same time I know that she is 
happy-running-playing with a completely new heart-there is no pain-no trouble breathing-and now she is waiting at the Bridge for me.

There is a new Bright Star in the sky tonight-my Frannie is watching over me.

Beloved girl-you will be so missed by your family and friends....................

If anyone has any pictures of Frannie from the Nationals I would love to have 
copies of them.

She was a beautiful Havanese and a true joy. It has been more than a honor to 
have shared the last two years with her in my home and my heart.

Thank You HRI for letting me foster/adopt and love the most beautiful-sweet 
Havanese I could have ever asked for.

Frannie had the best Angels a dog could want in all her Aunties & Uncles and her family. We all loved her dearly.

Hugs Frannie-Our hearts will hold you close forever.
Mom Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## Julie

:hug: Pat :hug:

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Thumper

:grouphug: hugs and prayers, Pat, and may her beauty always live inside of your heart and those she touched :kiss:

Kara


----------



## davetgabby

Many hugs and woofs from me and Molly. Thanks for sharing your love and your stories about her.


----------



## pjewel

Oh Pat, tears roll down my face as I write this. I know how much you loved Ms. Frannie and how lucky she was to spend her twilight years cradled in the warmth of that love. God bless her on her journey. Just as I know so many of my beloved furry family members await my arrival, I know too Frannie will wait to hear your footstep when the time is right. Then the cycle will be complete. Sending cyber hugs to you. I so feel your loss.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful, warm, safe, loved life your Frannie lived her years with you. 

There are no words, so I'll send you a cyber hug.
:grouphug:


----------



## Eva

I'm so very sad for your loss Pat..sending love and healing prayers your way :hug:


----------



## clare

So sorry to hear this sad news,at least the little lady passed peacefully in her happy home surroundings,with traumas.I hope you can take comfort from that and the knowledge that you brought peace and love into her life,as she did into yours.


----------



## Kathie

So sorry for your loss, Pat. I know you and your furkids will miss her very much. Thanks to your loving care she had wonderful life.


----------



## lfung5

This is so sad to read. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvCicero

I know you loved her and will miss her so much. I think you were both lucky to have found each other. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## irnfit

Pat, I am so sorry for your loss. Miss Frannie was so loved by you and her forum family. I'm so glad her passing was peaceful. Hugs to you


----------



## iluvhavs

So sorry to hear of Miss Frannie's passing. She was able o have a wonderful life in her later years because of your love. What a peaceful way to end her life.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this news. Your Miss Frannie always gave me hope when my boy became so ill with his heart problem. Thank you for sharing her. Words seem so inadequate at this time. When I look up at the sky tonight I will think of you both and I know I will see a new star shining bright just for you.


----------



## ivyagogo

How terribly sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## KSC

Oh how sad...it is very clear how much you loved her and she knew that. Glad you found each other.


----------



## Milo's Mom

I'm so sorry, Pat. Frannie was a beauty and a joy. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## hedygs

Reading this made me cry. I'm so sad to read about Ms. Frannie. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## ls-indy

Pat - I am in tears reading of Ms Frannie's passing. I've always enjoyed hearing about your life with her. She was blessed to have you come into her life - as you were blessed with Ms Frannie in yours. Her star will always shine brightly for those who knew her through the forum.


----------



## luv3havs

Pat,
I am so very sorry for your loss.
I loved hearing about Ms. Frannie, the beautiful lady.
Thanks for sharing her story with us.

R.I.P. lovely Frannie.


----------



## cjsud

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. She was such a lady!


----------



## juliav

Pat,

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Ms. Frannie.


----------



## mintchip

*(((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))*


----------



## waybrook

It's so painful when one of our babies leaves us. We'll say a prayer for you and Frannie. :grouphug:


----------



## Paige

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Pat - I am so sorry to read of your, Roman and Paige's loss. You have written of your fur kids with so much love, Frannie had to have felt so blessed to have found herself in your home. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## pixie's mom

Her times with you were probably the best part of her life. Your first thoughts about her coming to you were so beautiful. I am sorry that you didn't have longer time to love her. I'm sure her puppy angel wings look spectacular on her.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Goodbye sweet Ms. Frannie. You were a beautiful lady. 
Love and hugs to all.


----------



## TAPAJ

Pat:

I am so sorry for your loss. It was an honor to meet Ms. Frannie at Nationals. She will be missed by all. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Miss Paige

*Thank You*

I just wanted to let everyone know How Much I have appreciated each of your post. Just knowing that I have dear friends that I can turn to for hugs when needed means more that words can say.

My Vet's have called today-each crying with me over the passing of Frannie. She touched so many hearts with her gentle paws.

I will always look back and remember that she came to me when I needed her and she needed me. Her heart dr told me that Frannie was so well cared for and that the medical attention she was given when needed helped to keep her with me longer than expected.

I have learned so much over the two years she was here. I plan on staying current on heart problems and oxalate stone problems so I will not stop leaning. Now I feel I can help others when they need.

Please know I have leaned on each of you and felt your hugs.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my angel girl)


----------



## Laurief

Pat, you know my heart is breaking - as I told you before, but you should know that you gave FRannie the absolute best last years of her life - she loved you more than anything!! 

I think of you often!


----------



## Kathie

Pat :grouphug:


----------



## Chere

I am so sorry to hear of Ms. Frannie's passing. She will meet many friends, old and new at the Rainbow Bridge. But it is always hard for us to let them go. My sincere condolences to you.


----------

